
Ask HN: Any startups looking to hire a remote full-stack Rails dev? - arjunrajkumar
I’m looking for a remote&#x2F;contract Rails gig for around 20-35 hours a week.<p>Something where I put in 35 hours a week, and for a couple days a week, incubate ideas and work on my products.<p>Have a really good understanding of Ruby, Rails, OOP Concepts, and building scalable web applications. Been coding in Ruby for around 5 years.<p>My writings:<p>Integration and Unit Tests with TDD in Ruby on Rails: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.to&#x2F;arjunrajkumar&#x2F;integration-unit-tests-with-tdd-in-rails-3230<p>Using ShapeUp to build a Shopify App: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@ArjunRajkumar&#x2F;using-shape-up-to-build-a-shopify-app-bf913408af9<p>Gist: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;arjunrajkumar&#x2F;79dc37c2b20a15ee890bda4fcbfd496d<p>My product(s): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.shopify.com&#x2F;boostctr<p>My freelancing website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arjunrajkumar.in<p>LinkedIn: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;arjunrajkumar007<p>GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.github.com&#x2F;arjunrajkumar<p>Twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mobile.twitter.com&#x2F;ArjunRajkumar<p>Email - arjunrajkumars (at) gmail<p>Thanks<p>Arjun
======
probably_wrong
I think what you are looking for is either the monthly "Who's hiring" thread
and/or the "Jobs" tab on top.

